# my eclectic collection of artwork:)



## eder alan (Jul 28, 2011)

*My eclectic collection of artwork*

I love painting with all mediums so there is a bit of everything in my collection but mostly all acrylic. What do you guys think? I would love and be extremely grateful if you guys left me feedback on my "show me some love" Page here: http://www.ederalan.com/Show-me-some-love.html

Thank you so much guys


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

You do great artwork! I especially like the still life.


----------



## eder alan (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you donh. I love painting still lifes. Love whine glasses and fruit


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

You're extremely talented! Is that Chucky? He looked so real I quickly flipped to the next pic...he creeps me out.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eder alan (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you penicilmein. haha, yup, that's chucky alright . love that crazy lil doll. hes kind of creepy yet adorable lol. I looove pencil drawing as well


----------

